# are you ready for football?



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We were able to score an exclusive at the games


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Good work!!!!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We did sell some kit at the game and today we sold a letterman jacket at the shop as a direct result of the event.


----------



## mes2007 (Oct 12, 2013)

Congrats! Very motivating & inspiring.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We were there last year but we only could sell Letterman Jackets because we couldn't compete with ASB selling shirts. This year ASB is selling smoothies so we are the only source for gear at the games. It really brought much more attention to our booth.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

good job and good luck! 

we've done the high school games before and found there are only a couple of games worth setting up at, first game/homecoming, and even then it was hardly worth our time and effort other than to see people i went to school with and reminding people that we're still in the community. you might sell a few when you play your rival, but, meh, it just hasn't worked out for us personally well enough to get excited about it. i'm sure we will go again maybe once next year, we're not sure yet.

what we do a lot of now is for cheerleading. if you can handle the cheer moms, and they can be a certain breed lemme tell ya!, that stuff can be some steady work as they bring in fundraiser shirts and such. it's a lot of small orders and onsie/twosies, too, but we're okay with that. for us, it's not the high school that's giving us shirt orders so much as the elementaries and middle school. 

there's a team/cheer squad introduction event the school does, where all the elementary and middle school football players and cheerleaders go to with their parents. it's a fairly large event that was cheap to set up at. we went early and set up next to the front gate. we set up our shirts and vinyl car decals and did about $1000 in sales and got a lot of people to stop afterwards into the shop as a result. we was there a total of almost 5 hours, including set up. 

so, if they have a similar event where you're at, definitely check into it! 

i say all this because i believe parents of kids are as likely to buy shirts as are parents of high schoolers. plus, there are a helluva lot more of the little ones! you also build longer-term relationships with kids and parents and meet many more of them, which is turn obviously gives you a wider sales base. 

of course, kids don't get letterman jackets, lol. 

what's ASB? is that the booster type people? yeah, we go head to head with them, and despite them offering a wider range of products, we kill them sales-wise, particularly since we started doing hoodies. i'm telling ya, here in ohio if you don't own a hoodie you're just out of the loop, lol. making vinyl decals to go on car glass has brought a lot of people in, too. that's small piecemeal work, but since we do several designs often people get the window designs on a shirt. 

as a result of all this customer care and trying to take care of ppl what just want one or two things, a cheer mom, who knows another cheer mom on some board or another a little south of here, turned us on to a job that may be a thousand or more shorts if we win the bid (it's not likely, but you never know).

i took plenty of pics of when we set up last time on my cell phone. and since then got a new cell phone, so i don't know how i would be able to share those, lol.


----------



## jannatul31 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey buddy congratulation!


----------



## Grizzityg (Oct 28, 2014)

That's great- congratulations. How have the sales been going this year? I imagine quite well!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Next game is this Thursday. Looking to shread at this one. We have Tshirts and hats that are going pretty good.


----------

